# After win resizeing /dev/ada0s5 doesn't exist anymore



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2011)

After I've used tool to resize Win partitions 1 and 2, partitions from slice 2 (logical), now can't be mounted, because slices 5 (D doesn't exist anymore.
I am left only with slice 1 (C

This is what file said:

```
/dev/ada0s2: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x7, starthead 254, startsector 63, 181952127 sectors, code offset 0x52
```

/dev/ada0s5 -> (D
Is no more!

How do I return it back?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 18, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> How do I return it back?


Using a backup of your MBR of course. But since you don't have one (right? ), you can try recovering it using TestDisk.
It *may* be more complicated if you've changed the slices' starting locations when resizing.

By the way, what's that tool you've used?

I hope you had a backup of your data at least?!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't lost any data.
When I boot into windows, I see *D:* and it's contest (which resides on slice 2 -> logical partition)
Problem is, I can't mount it from within BSD, as node */dev/ada0s5* through which I mounted it before, doesn't exist anymore.
Win sees it, BSD doesn't.
What should I do?

Oh yeah! I did resizing from within Win7, using _minitool partition wizard home edition_, because it updates Win registry, so IT could become aware of new HDD layout


----------

